# Albert N. Martin's Farewell Sermon



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 18, 2008)

Please find the link to Pastor Albert N. Martin's farewell sermon on the close of his pastorate at Trinity Baptist Church in New Jersey:

SermonAudio.com - #9: Parting Words of Counsel

Note: I have not listened to it myself (so don't ask me any questions).


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 18, 2008)

Our pastor was trained under pastor Martin and he announced the retirment last Sunday. Thanks for the post. I am eager to hear it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 18, 2008)

staythecourse said:


> Our pastor was trained under pastor Martin and he announced the retirment last Sunday. Thanks for the post. I am eager to hear it.



Is Jim Savastio your pastor?


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 18, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> staythecourse said:
> 
> 
> > Our pastor was trained under pastor Martin and he announced the retirment last Sunday. Thanks for the post. I am eager to hear it.
> ...



Yes. But, he'd be happier if I said, that he was one of the four pastors. Fortunate to know the man.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 19, 2008)

What a man of God Pastor Martin is! This was a moving sermon.

Many years ago he preached a sermon on the antediluvian men of God, and while comparing the cry of the blood of Abel with that of the blood of Jesus (Heb 12:24) Heaven opened for me and showed me the grace wherein I stand (Rom 5:2), and yet stand.

From the internet:

The great theologian John Murray was a favorite at the Leicester Conference for Ministers. He had helped in founding the conference, and his influence was widespread. The established tradition was that the outstanding spokesman for the Reformed faith would take the final session of the conference. In 1967 Professor John Murray wrote the following note to Iain Murray:

If Al Martin is to be there I really think he should be asked to take the three evening services you propose for me. He is one of the ablest and moving preachers I have ever heard. In recent years I have not heard his equal. My memory of preachers goes back sixty years. So, when I say he is one of the ablest, this is an assessment that includes very memorable preachers.

[Source: Excerpts from My Heart for Thy Cause]​
Note: Pastor Martin emphatically said he is NOT retiring; he's just moving (to Michigan), and will still be working for his Savior as He leads. His health is not what it used to be.


----------

